

How to find that perfect husband in college - dennisgorelik
http://www.redandblack.com/opinion/how-to-find-that-perfect-husband-in-college/article_8b6d38e2-c575-11e1-8ce5-0019bb30f31a.html

======
SlipperySlope
Great post, but there is a lot more to finding that perfect husband. Assuming
you have followed the given steps so far and some guys to chose from ...

1\. Have many common interests that will last a lifetime.

2\. Do not get in college debt yourself and do not marry someone with a big
debt either. Your generation is way, way behind in terms of big debts coming
out of school.

3\. Make sure your family approves fully of the guy - before you fall too far
in love to back out. Your parents and siblings are likely to give you good
advice.

4\. What makes a man attractive on the campus may not last beyond it... Women
want powerful guys, and what defines power on campus mostly only works on the
campus. You want an ambitious guy, one who will work hard for the family when
school ends, not just a popular frat boy or middle of the road jock.

5\. Be prepared to find a guy after college. Especially when hooking up with
older guys, its easier to do that around people you later work with and their
connections. The prettiest women get married first, but they are not
necessarily the happiest.

6\. Be ambitious yourself, and pursue a career that does not need the man to
be the breadwinner. That way, your guy can spend time with the family too.

